# Prima segnalazione ricevuta



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

chi è stato?:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è stato?:ira::ira::ira:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cominciamo bene

ma per cosa ti hanno segnalato?


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è stato?:ira::ira::ira:


Chi ha osato segnalare la Donna del forum?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è stato?:ira::ira::ira:


 :rotfl: quale?


----------



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:cominciamo bene
> 
> ma per cosa ti hanno segnalato?


per un post nel squirting o come si scrive


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per un post nel squirting o come si scrive



Segnalata per volgarità? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Segnalata per volgarità? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


credo di sì.:carneval:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per un post nel squirting o come si scrive


cioè? e ti segnalano cosa succede?


----------



## Anna A (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> cioè? e ti segnalano cosa succede?


niente. se però totalizzi 10 segnalazioni scatta il piano B che però non ho capito cosa succede.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> cioè? e ti segnalano cosa succede?


Che hai la fedina penale sporca.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. se però totalizzi 10 segnalazioni scatta il piano B che però non ho capito cosa succede.


Sodomizzazione pubblica in piazza. :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. se però totalizzi 10 segnalazioni scatta il piano B che però non ho capito cosa succede.


neanch'io .si può simulare il piano B?
dove devo pigiare per nove volte ?


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sodomizzazione pubblica in piazza. :rotfl:


non ti ricordavo così arrapato:unhappy:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per un post nel squirting o come si scrive


ma si spiega anche il motivo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2010)

Io non ho capito dove si vede che un post è stato "nominato"...


Però, a pensarci, non è una grandissima idea. Ricordo certe cose indegne che son state scritte in passato...farle sparire avrebbe fatto apparire matto chi si era indignato.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. se però totalizzi 10 segnalazioni scatta il piano B che però non ho capito cosa succede.


 
se non ho capito male, a 10 segnalazioni di un post quello scompare automaticamente

io ne ho ricevute 2 credo dalla stessa personaggia :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

sentitemi bene tutti...al mio cospetto siete solo delle mezze seghe..nello stesso giorno e in poche ore ho avuto almeno 10 segnalazioni per tre diversi post (quindi almeno 30 segnalazioni negative e quindi da quello che ho capito per forza da almeno 10 persone diverse per post) ...quindi fino a quel momento (cioè fino a che qualcuno è in grado di seppellire il MIO record)..ciucciatemi il calzino:carneval::carneval::mexican::mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se non ho capito male, a 10 segnalazioni di un post quello scompare automaticamente
> 
> io ne ho ricevute 2 credo dalla stessa personaggia :mexican:


ma in pratica se segnalano 10 volte un mio post (lo stesso o vari?) succede che mi si cancella il post?


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ma in pratica se segnalano 10 volte un mio post (lo stesso o vari?) succede che mi si cancella il post?


 si


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> si


 
segue pensiero che non si può esprimere in quanto volgarotto:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ma in pratica se segnalano 10 volte un mio post (lo stesso o vari?) succede che mi si cancella il post?


 si


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> segue pensiero che non si può esprimere in quanto volgarotto:mexican:


 volgarotto a me non me lo dici...mo' ti segnalo....:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> volgarotto a me non me lo dici...mo' ti segnalo....:carneval:


bello, non fare l'egocentrico

il pensiero (di tenore volgarotto, ma contenutisticamente alieno da quella parola) non era su di te
ma conseguente al dialogo 

il pensiero iniziava con "'sti" ed era di 2 parole

se si attaglia alla tua persona ....

:confuso:




.....



....




bè....


....


conosciamoci!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente. se però totalizzi 10 segnalazioni scatta il piano B che però non ho capito cosa succede.


Il piano B nasconde il messaggio criticato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> neanch'io .si può simulare il piano B?
> dove devo pigiare per nove volte ?


Non puoi. E' a prova di vandali.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> ma in pratica se segnalano 10 volte un mio post (lo stesso o vari?) succede che mi si cancella il post?


La realtà è che sono punti e non visite. dato che gli amministratori hanno il potere della supermucca, bastano due click per far sparire un post. Dato che però vorrei fare a meno = non modero proprio per niente, se non per incoraggiare articoli o racconti interessanti, si riduce a 10 visite di utenti con valutazione negativa.

Se ci sono tipo 5 utenti contentissimo del tuo contributo e 20 no, viene comunque scartato, perché la somma è -15. Chiaro il concetto?


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La realtà è che sono punti e non visite. dato che gli amministratori hanno il potere della supermucca, bastano due click per far sparire un post. Dato che però vorrei fare a meno = non modero proprio per niente, se non per incoraggiare articoli o racconti interessanti, si riduce a 10 visite di utenti con valutazione negativa.
> 
> Se ci sono tipo 5 utenti contentissimo del tuo contributo e 20 no, viene comunque scartato, perché la somma è -15. Chiaro il concetto?


offro segnalazioni positive per utenti bisognosi che mi aggradino
astenersi MIV e perditempo :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> offro segnalazioni positive per utenti bisognosi che mi aggradino
> astenersi MIV e perditempo :carneval:


:rotfl: ora facciamo anche il mercatino delle votazioni? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> :rotfl: ora facciamo anche il mercatino delle votazioni? :mexican:


senz'altro


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bello, non fare l'egocentrico
> 
> il pensiero (di tenore volgarotto, ma contenutisticamente alieno da quella parola) non era su di te
> ma conseguente al dialogo
> ...


 a che ora ti passo a prendere per andare da "Gigi er troione"?:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> a che ora ti passo a prendere per andare da "Gigi er troione"?:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 
saltiamo la cena


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> saltiamo la cena


 ma i "complimenti" non ti eccitano? o li preferisci solo in privato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma i "complimenti" non ti eccitano? o li preferisci solo in privato?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ti  ho mica capito

quasi quasi ti segnalo per cripticità :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti ho mica capito
> 
> quasi quasi ti segnalo per cripticità :mexican:


non mi puoi cadere sui fondamentali però...ok ti porto qui...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO5Yqh3zezs&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non mi puoi cadere sui fondamentali però...ok ti porto qui...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO5Yqh3zezs&feature=related


Sì, questo "brano" qualche volta si intona bene col forum, in entrambi i sensi


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, questo "brano" qualche volta si intona bene col forum, in entrambi i sensi


:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non mi puoi cadere sui fondamentali però...ok ti porto qui...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO5Yqh3zezs&feature=related


 
mi sa che sui fondamentali ci siam precipitati 

se ti attagliassi al pensiero di cui sopra, per essere più precisi, alla pluralità intrinseca a quel pensiero rolleyes:  o +), come mi hai lasciato credere mad, non ci sarebbe bisogno di orpelli 

era quello il fondamento, no? 

peccato, resteremo sconosciuti  :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sa che sui fondamentali ci siam precipitati
> 
> se ti attagliassi al pensiero di cui sopra, per essere più precisi, alla pluralità intrinseca a quel pensiero rolleyes:  o +), come mi hai lasciato credere mad, non ci sarebbe bisogno di orpelli
> 
> ...


 hai capito tutto...quando si tromba?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> hai capito tutto...quando si tromba?:carneval:


Dopo lo mettete su Youtube? :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dopo lo mettete su Youtube? :rotfl:


youtube, facebok e twitter...si sa mai...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

azz ho dimenticato..anche su myspace:mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

ad admin lo mandiamo anche in dvd

per email no, perchè è troppo pesante :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ad admin lo mandiamo anche in dvd
> 
> per email no, perchè è troppo pesante :rotfl:


 ma per admin lo facciamo dal vivo a casa sua..sul suo divano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma per admin lo facciamo dal vivo a casa sua..sul suo divano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
basta che non ansimi!:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta che non ansimi!:mexican:


 chi? io o lui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> chi? io o lui?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


admin 
 :mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (23 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> admin
> :mexican:


 certo..in religioso silenzio..come davanti all' "Annunciazione" di Leonardo:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> certo..in religioso silenzio..come davanti all' "Annunciazione" di Leonardo:carneval:


ci mancherebbe!:mexican:

anzi,
al 10° rumore che fa gli cade automaticamente in testa il lampadario, così, senza nessuna valutazione dello staff:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Ma da dove lo vedi che ti hanno segnalato?

Cioè come funziona: l'utente X per dispetto ti segnala, così?
Non l'ho capita questa cosa....


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma da dove lo vedi che ti hanno segnalato?
> 
> Cioè come funziona: l'utente X per dispetto ti segnala, così?
> Non l'ho capita questa cosa....



Ti ho segnalata, (in positivo) cosi' lo vedi anche tu:carneval:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti ho segnalata, (in positivo) cosi' lo vedi anche tu:carneval:


Ma mi posso segnalare pure da sola!!!!
Mi sa che ho cliccato male....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma mi posso segnalare pure da sola!!!!
> Mi sa che ho cliccato male....


davvero?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> davvero?:mrgreen:


 
no non si può:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma mi posso segnalare pure da sola!!!!
> Mi sa che ho cliccato male....


Mi sa di no, io ho tentato di segnalarmi ieri, mi e' comparsa solo una finestrella che diceva che il messaggio non aveva ricevuto nessuna segnalazione e' che la mia reputazione era di 12 punti:sonar:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no non si può:singleeye:


Vabbè...forse mi sbaglio...:unhappy:

Non ci capisco niente io...:carneval:


----------



## Iris (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa di no, io ho tentato di segnalarmi ieri, mi e' comparsa solo una finestrella che diceva che il messaggio non aveva ricevuto nessuna segnalazione e' che la mia reputazione era di 12 punti:sonar:


 
Pure la mia è di dodici...


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Vabbè...forse mi sbaglio...:unhappy:
> 
> Non ci capisco niente io...:carneval:


chissà che hai clikkato.
controllati la cofana e che il reggiseno sia allacciato:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> chissà che hai clikkato.
> controllati la cofana e che il reggiseno sia allacciato:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Non mi segnala nessuno!!:triste::blu:


Naturalmente mi aspettavo in positivo...:angelo:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

IL fatto che io di punti ne abbia 10 vuol dire che qualcuno/a mi ha segnalato? che figo! ma cosa ho detto? e dove? io ancora nun c'ho capito 'na mazza!


----------



## Giusy (24 Giugno 2010)

Anche io ne ho 10.
Ma cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

10 punti sono di partenza e più che hai meglio è


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> 10 punti sono di partenza e più che hai meglio è


 ma io ne ho 0:triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma io ne ho 0:triste::triste::triste:


sono le conseguenze dell'inflazione di messaggi poco graditi


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> sono le conseguenze dell'inflazione di messaggi poco graditi


 non è possibile! non graditi i miei post?
:angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non è possibile! non graditi i miei post?
> :angeletto::angeletto::angeletto:


hai migliorato molto in questi giorni ... :angelo:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> hai migliorato molto in questi giorni ... :angelo:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mbe' ti sei tolta la camicia :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> mbe' ti sei tolta la camicia :rotfl:


 smettila che dovresti conoscermi...se continui cos' vedo di trovare una foro nudo integrale di jd e te la piazzo sul forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> smettila che dovresti conoscermi...se continui cos' vedo di trovare una foro nudo integrale di jd e te la piazzo sul forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Attenzione che se poi scopriamo che qualcuno è uso leccare lo schermo del pc come pratica erotica massimamente appagante essendo tu l'unico avatar nudo devi subirti la pena eh...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> smettila che dovresti conoscermi...se continui cos' vedo di trovare una foro nudo integrale di jd e te la piazzo sul forum...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma no ... potresti accelerare il battito cardiaco degli antigay :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Attenzione che se poi scopriamo che qualcuno è uso leccare lo schermo del pc come pratica erotica massimamente appagante essendo tu l'unico avatar nudo devi subirti la pena eh...


 siamo seri un attimo..cosa ti fa pensare che mi dispiaccia?:mexican:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ma no ... potresti accelerare il battito cardiaco degli antigay :rotfl:


 cazzzz... è vero...non vorrei essere arrestato per omicidio colposo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è stato?:ira::ira::ira:


anch'io ne ho beccate due:sci:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2010)

*.............*

Io neanche una....ho son cambiato io...e non credo...ho è cambiato il gestore....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (28 Giugno 2010)

*ho hoh*

Ho ho ho.......!:rotfl:


----------



## Asudem (28 Giugno 2010)

io ne ho beccate altre due ma son verdi...di bile immagino:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

mi hanno appena segnalato il post dova dico a astrofil... che lecca il culo a admin...commento: disgustoso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi hanno appena segnalato il post dova dico a astrofil... che lecca il culo a admin...commento: disgustoso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Io volevo segnalarlo positivo, ma il sistema non lo permette... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Beh a me e' arrivata una segnalazione negativa perche' per 6 minuti ho postato la foto di Sbarella...

Ovviamente non do la colpa a nessuno, ma mi fa ridere:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io volevo segnalarlo positivo, ma il sistema non lo permette... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e perchè scusa? come puoi farlo in negativo puopi farlo in èpositivo...non capisco scusa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e perchè scusa? come puoi farlo in negativo puopi farlo in èpositivo...non capisco scusa....


 Mi risponde che devo dare un po' di valutazioni in giro.
Sarà perché voglio darti una stelletta ogni volta che mi fai ridere... :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh a me e' arrivata una segnalazione negativa perche' per 6 minuti ho postato la foto di Sbarella...
> 
> Ovviamente non do la colpa a nessuno, ma mi fa ridere:carneval:


Sarà stato qualcuno che ha la figlia brutta... :rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi risponde che devo dare un po' di valutazioni in giro.
> Sarà perché voglio darti una stelletta ogni volta che mi fai ridere... :mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarà stato qualcuno che ha la figlia brutta... :rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (28 Giugno 2010)

chi mi spiega cosa è successo durante la mia assenza?


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> chi mi spiega cosa è successo durante la mia assenza?


 segnalata!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> segnalata!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (28 Giugno 2010)

...


non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo...:dorme:
vale come scusa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...
> 
> 
> non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo...:dorme:
> vale come scusa?


Per te vale tutto...:up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi risponde che devo dare un po' di valutazioni in giro.


Un altro forum che frequento mi dice testualmente: devi darla un po' in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a.....:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un altro forum che frequento mi dice testualmente: devi darla un po' in giro prima di poterla dare di nuovo a.....:carneval:


 Che forum è?
Dai il link a messalina... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarà stato qualcuno che ha la figlia brutta... :rotfl:


Ma no, mi ha fatto ridere perche' l'ho sempre fatto e non l'ho mai considerato un problema... praticamente tu e qualche altro utente (Micio per esempio) la "conoscete" da quando aveva 0 anni... posso capire che per un nuovo utente risulti strano pero' dai... 6 minuti:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no, mi ha fatto ridere perche' l'ho sempre fatto e non l'ho mai considerato un problema... praticamente tu e qualche altro utente (Micio per esempio) la "conoscete" da quando aveva 0 anni... posso capire che per un nuovo utente risulti strano pero' dai... 6 minuti:condom:


 Seriamente. Sarà stato un aspirante admin...


----------



## Amarax (28 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per te vale tutto...:up:


:sorriso2::forza:

ciao cara!


----------



## Micia (28 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no, mi ha fatto ridere perche' l'ho sempre fatto e non l'ho mai considerato un problema... praticamente tu e qualche altro utente (Micio per esempio) la "conoscete" da quando aveva 0 anni... posso capire che per un nuovo utente risulti strano pero' dai... 6 minuti:condom:


ma scusa, strano de che ? boh


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io volevo segnalarlo positivo, ma il sistema non lo permette... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Giugno 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> chi mi spiega cosa è successo durante la mia assenza?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum/faq.php?faq=new_faq_category_rules#faq_faq_automoderazione


----------



## Asudem (29 Giugno 2010)

Non che abbia importanza ma   mi è  arrivata una segnalazioni per storie di cloni.
A riprova che si segnala per simpatia o antipatia perchè io non ho tirato fuori nessuna storia di cloni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Non che abbia importanza ma mi è arrivata una segnalazioni per storie di cloni.
> A riprova che si segnala per simpatia o antipatia perchè io non ho tirato fuori nessuna storia di cloni.


 Forse perché il sistema non permetteva di segnalare qualcun altro...


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

come faccio per sapere di chi sono le note positive che ricevo?


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2010)

ma quando si ritirano le pagelle?


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> come faccio per sapere di chi sono le note positive che ricevo?


di solito c'è in allegato una birra


----------



## Iris (30 Giugno 2010)

Mi è sempre sembrata una scemenza, questa della segnalazione. Con il rispetto per chi ne fa uso. 
Se qualcuno ci sta sulle scatole o semplicemente posta qualcosa che ci disturba, non è più efficace dirlo in chiaro...? Almeno ci si toglie la soddisfazione...Poi cercare di far bannare qualcuno con delle segnalazioni è proprio da vigliacchi.
Mi sembra di fare la spia alla maestra.:mexican:


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi è sempre sembrata una scemenza, questa della segnalazione. Con il rispetto per chi ne fa uso.
> Se qualcuno ci sta sulle scatole o semplicemente posta qualcosa che ci disturba, non è più efficace dirlo in chiaro...? Almeno ci si toglie la soddisfazione...Poi cercare di far bannare qualcuno con delle segnalazioni è proprio da vigliacchi.
> Mi sembra di fare la spia alla maestra.:mexican:


mi sa che non hai capito bene. le segnalazioni servono solo a cancellare un post sgradito e solo se totalizza 10 segnalazioni negative. nessun ban per l'utente... sempre se ho capito bene.


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Non so....io onestamente fino ad ora ho dato solo segnalazioni positive...non perche' son brava e buona ma perche' e' troppo facile dare un voto negativo a chi la pensa diversamente da noi...anzi no, sbaglio, una nota di demetrito l'ho data per un post di una persona che ne offendeva un'altra... un conto e' segnalare chi la pensa diversamente da me, un conto farlo con chi e' maleducato o volgare... in realta' il criterio e' troppo soggettivo, forse dovrei rivedere i miei parametri...boh...


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Finora avevo ricevuto segnalazioni verdi e rosse.
Oggi una bianca.
Che è?:condom::condom::condom:
Me l'aspettavo arancione :mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Finora avevo ricevuto segnalazioni verdi e rosse.
> *Oggi una bianca.*
> Che è?:condom::condom::condom:
> Me l'aspettavo arancione :mrgreen:


per fare il tricolore no?
arrivata a 100 avvisano le frecce tricolori a rivolto


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Finora avevo ricevuto segnalazioni verdi e rosse.
> Oggi una bianca.
> Che è?:condom::condom::condom:
> Me l'aspettavo arancione :mrgreen:


Scusa ma dove li vedi questi colori? dove appaiono? che forma hanno? il fatto che io non veda nulla è un problema? mi devo vaccinare? Io non ci ho capito molto...


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Scusa ma dove li vedi questi colori? dove appaiono? che forma hanno? il fatto che io non veda nulla è un problema? mi devo vaccinare? Io non ci ho capito molto...


di fianco alla segnalazione non hai dei quadratini colorati?


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per fare il tricolore no?
> arrivata a 100 avvisano le frecce tricolori a rivolto



io credevo un semaforo


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> di fianco alla segnalazione non hai dei quadratini colorati?


 Mai...e dove la trovo la segnalazione, scusa....io clicco con il mouse sull'iconcina nuova che c'è alla destra in alto di ogni nuovo post e lì mi dice il conteggio totale aumentando o scalando numeri a seconda probabilmente di quanti meriti o demeriti mi si assegnano... ma non c'è che il numero e alcun colore...


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mai...e dove la trovo la segnalazione, scusa....io clicco con il mouse sull'iconcina nuova che c'è alla destra in alto di ogni nuovo post e lì mi dice il conteggio totale aumentando o scalando numeri a seconda probabilmente di quanti meriti o demeriti mi si assegnano... ma non c'è che il numero e alcun colore...


:mrgreen: guarda un po' ora:mrgreen:
per vedere le tue devi cliccare sul pannello utente mica sul qu7adratino per segnalare:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :mrgreen: guarda un po' ora:mrgreen:
> per vedere le tue devi cliccare sul pannello utente mica sul qu7adratino per segnalare:mrgreen:


 Io ho solo un quadratino minuscolo verde.:singleeye:


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho solo un quadratino minuscolo verde.:singleeye:


solo 1?? che scarsa:mrgreen: 
io ne ho 5 verdi
2 rossi
1 biancolandesina:


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> :mrgreen: guarda un po' ora:mrgreen:
> per vedere le tue devi cliccare sul pannello utente mica sul qu7adratino per segnalare:mrgreen:


Io non essere ceca, io essere di Hinge, di Olanda! 
'azie asu :mrgreen:


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io non essere ceca, io essere di Hinge, di Olanda!
> 'azie asu :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho solo un quadratino minuscolo verde.:singleeye:


Tranquille, la claque si sta attrezzando e coalizzando per segnalar me...:rotfl::rotfl:

Ma che rodimento hanno!??!?! :carneval:


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquille, la claque si sta attrezzando e coalizzando per segnalar me...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che rodimento hanno!??!?! :carneval:


si vedrà il rosso colare dal pc
profondo rosso:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> solo 1?? che scarsa:mrgreen:
> io ne ho 5 verdi
> 2 rossi
> 1 biancolandesina:


 Però ho 25 punti.
Tu quanti ne hai?:cuoco:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> si vedrà il rosso colare dal pc
> profondo rosso:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQylkvcGCbw


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ho 25 punti.
> Tu quanti ne hai?:cuoco:


19

ma come fai ad averne 25 se hai un solo verde?
non ci capisco un piffero


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però ho 25 punti.
> Tu quanti ne hai?:cuoco:


 Ce l'ho...ce l'ho...mi manca!


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ce l'ho...ce l'ho...mi manca!


con 1000 ti levano dalla spesa 10 eurini:mexican:
come la carta fi daty:mexican:


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> con 1000 ti levano dalla spesa 10 eurini:mexican:
> come la carta fi daty:mexican:


 Io voglio il ferro da stiro con caldaia eh! Non me lo fregate perchè lo voglio io!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2010)

Io un trattamento in una spa


----------



## Old Aleluja (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQylkvcGCbw


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
stavo per postare la stessa cosa


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> 19
> 
> ma come fai ad averne 25 se hai un solo verde?
> non ci capisco un piffero


io 12  
qui qualcuno mi rema contro:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Giusy (1 Luglio 2010)

Scusate ma io non ho capito nulla.


----------



## Anna A (1 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scusate ma io non ho capito nulla.


tranquilla..
sei su candid camera:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquille, la claque si sta attrezzando e coalizzando per segnalar me...:rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma che rodimento hanno!??!?! :carneval:


 non l'avevo letto.
qualcuno lo ha davvero segnalato?
non è stata decisione esclusiva di admin?
claque?
un po' troppo scarna nel caso


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'avevo letto.
> qualcuno lo ha davvero segnalato?
> non è stata decisione esclusiva di admin?
> claque?
> un po' troppo scarna nel caso


a bisogna vedere cosa e chi intende per claque.
io non lo ho mai segnalato e nemmeno oscuro, credo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

dunque: oscuro, marì, anna...la sottoscritta lo ha ripreso per un cornuta ed un'altra cosa della quale  sicuramente anche lui poi si è pentito . 
gente che ha sempre discusso in chiaro e che amerebbe continuare a farlo
quindi nessun vittimismo per favore .
scrivo questo sicura che avrà modo di replicare presto se lo vorrà, meglio sarà se ci ritroveremo in discussioni più interessanti per tutti e due


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Oscuro*

Non ho mai segnalato nessuno....forse un paio di anni  fà....segnalai Dererum mi sembra,  voleva querelare Giovanni...!Segnalazione che non fu presa in considerazione da Fedifrago....magari una casualità:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Cmq non rientra nel mio stile...io rompo le palle in chiaro e al diretto interessato!!!:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho mai segnalato nessuno....forse un paio di anni fà....segnalai Dererum mi sembra, voleva querelare Giovanni...!Segnalazione che non fu presa in considerazione da Fedifrago....magari una casualità:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!Cmq non rientra nel mio stile...io rompo le palle in chiaro e al diretto interessato!!!:up:


 Ma allora sei davvero tu smemorato.
Quando Dererum voleva querelare Giovanni non c'era la possibilità di segnalare nulla. E Dererum fu immedietamente bannata (la prima del forum!) direttamente da Giovanni. E in quella vicenda Fedifrago non c'entrava nulla.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Persa*

Quella fu la prima volta....Poi successe una seconda.....!é a dir la verità successe anche con La lupa e fedifrago si fece serenamente i fatti suoi....Persa adesso ho capito...!Non sei in malafede....e che ricordi solo alcune cose....altre un pò meno!!!


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

per me l'errore di fedifrago è solo quello di esprimersi, a volte ,allo stesso livello di chi vuol criticare.
dopodiché, oscuro...dopo quello che avete scritto tu, chen e cat e che rimane nero su bianco soprattutto nella 101...ci vuole un bel coraggio, dai


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Minerva*

Ma guarda che io mi assumo ogni responsabilità.....di ciò che ho scritto...!Non mi son mai sognato di minacciare persone....dietro il video....!Guarda minerva,se vuoi mettermi sullo stesso piano di qull'animale...ti inviterei a non farlo....son andato oltre ma sempre contro  nick....non confondiamo i piani...ti faccio troppo onesta per non capire!!!


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me l'errore di fedifrago è solo quello di esprimersi, a volte ,allo stesso livello di chi vuol criticare.
> dopodiché, oscuro...dopo quello che avete scritto tu, chen e cat e che rimane nero su bianco soprattutto nella 101...ci vuole un bel coraggio, dai


di nero su bianco nella 101 non c'è più niente, visto che i post non sono più leggibili. altro esempio di come si è voluto cancellare quella parte di forum, annientandone anche il ricordo.
bè, in compenso è rimasto leggibile il bario...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Sicermante*

e sinceramente mi pare pretestuoso per non dire altro.... rinfacciarmi cose scritte in 101 quando mi beccavo minacce ben più gravi in chiaro!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> di nero su bianco nella 101 non c'è più niente, visto che i post non sono più leggibili. altro esempio di come si è voluto cancellare quella parte di forum, annientandone anche il ricordo.
> bè, in compenso è rimasto leggibile il bario...hi, hi, hi...


 Questo post rimane leggibile, purtroppo.


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo post rimane leggibile, purtroppo.


e quindi?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2010)

io vorrei capire se si può parlare in chiaro sul forum dei dettagli delle disapprovazioni ricevute o se viga la stessa regola dei pm


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io vorrei capire se si può parlare in chiaro sul forum dei dettagli delle disapprovazioni ricevute o se viga la stessa regola dei pm


è un problema che personalmente non mi pongo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

E quindi lascia perdere....persa incomincia ad avere grossi segni di cedimento....a me ha rinfacciato il g8....a te rinfaccerà Ustica vuoi vedere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?


 Esaltare, ancora e senza necessità, luogo di insulto libero e deridere il barrio nato come idea geniale di lupa per isolare gli insulti, cosa che ha salvato il forum, e condirli di hihihi significa non voler *mai* fare un minimo di autocritica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quindi lascia perdere....persa incomincia ad avere grossi segni di cedimento....a me ha rinfacciato il g8....a te rinfaccerà Ustica vuoi vedere?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Chi aveva approvato non ero stata io... c'è proprio poco da ridere.


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Idea geniale*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Idea geniale?Ne abbiam presi pochi di insulti nel barrio....No vabbè tu stia veramente fuori....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esaltare, ancora e senza necessità, luogo di insulto libero e deridere il barrio nato come idea geniale di lupa per isolare gli insulti, cosa che ha salvato il forum, e condirli di hihihi significa non voler *mai* fare un minimo di autocritica.


ma tu cosa ne sai della 101 se non ci sei mai entrata?
il bario idea geniale?
va bè dai.. parliamo di calcio che è meglio..


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Hai*

Hai ragione...la copla è mia...che ti prendo sul serio....!!:rotfl:Tu non stai bene....!!:up:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

*poi*

al di là di tutto.. non è segno di debolezza voler cancellare cose come la 101?
in fin dei conti il vecchio forum è leggibile solo ai vecchi utenti o, almeno certe sezioni di esso?
non ci siamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu cosa ne sai della 101 se non ci sei mai entrata?
> il bario idea geniale?
> va bè dai.. parliamo di calcio che è meglio..


 Ne avete parlato fin troppo.
E poi è lo scopo per cui è nata.
Lo scopo del Barrio era quello. Nata la 101 era inutile.
Ma se non si esce dalla "logica" hihihi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> al di là di tutto.. non è segno di debolezza voler cancellare cose come la 101?
> in fin dei conti il vecchio forum è leggibile solo ai vecchi utenti o, almeno certe sezioni di esso?
> non ci siamo.


Ma non è leggibile dai vecchi utenti lì iscritti?:singleeye:
Credevo di sì.

Debolezza di che?


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è leggibile dai vecchi utenti lì iscritti?:singleeye:
> Credevo di sì.
> 
> Debolezza di che?


no. non è punto più leggibile.

poi, senti.. quando inizi a fare quella che non capisce le cose sei insopportabile perché sei chiaramente in cerca di polemica anche quando ti si dice che il cielo è blu e tu dici ma no è celeste...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. non è punto più leggibile.
> 
> poi, senti.. quando inizi a fare quella che non capisce le cose sei insopportabile perché sei chiaramente in cerca di polemica anche quando ti si dice che il cielo è blu e tu dici ma no è celeste...


 Beh ciao...


----------



## Minerva (8 Luglio 2010)

colpa mia.chiedo scusa
ho puntualizzato inutilmente (cosa che spesso critico)riaprendo la querelle.
se siete d'accordo tiro la tenda del sipario


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

adesso vorrei proprio sapere chi, oggi, mi ha dato una segnalazione negativa in questo 3d, rovinandomi una media che altrimenti mi avrebbe portata a concorrere quale migliore utente di tradi.:ira::ira::ira:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa mia.chiedo scusa
> ho puntualizzato inutilmente (cosa che spesso critico)riaprendo la querelle.
> se siete d'accordo tiro la tenda del sipario


e si carina..
guarda intanto cosa mi è successo..
media rovinata e tutto da rifare..


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso vorrei proprio sapere chi, oggi, mi ha dato una segnalazione negativa in questo 3d, rovinandomi una media che altrimenti mi avrebbe portata a concorrere quale migliore utente di tradi.:ira::ira::ira:


 ma lascia perdere... pure io me ne sto beccando, non rovinarti l'umore per qualche meno, dai...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere... pure io me ne sto beccando, non rovinarti l'umore per qualche meno, dai...


_Ma dimmi chi e' che ne chiamo mio cuggino e li amici lo faccio picchiare!_


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma lascia perdere... pure io me ne sto beccando, non rovinarti l'umore per qualche meno, dai...


per una volta che ero in positivo e non in rosso.. e scusa sai..:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Ma dimmi chi e' che ne chiamo mio cuggino e li amici lo faccio picchiare!_


 boh sono anonime non si firmano... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Anna*

E qui non sono d'accordo.....!Guarda che persa non capisce per davvero...mica fa finta....!Senti annarà ma per caso tu c'entri qualcosa con il caso ORLANDI?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per una volta che ero in positivo e non in rosso.. e scusa sai..:carneval:


 vedila come un titolo di merito... ambisci a diventare il Franti del forum :carneval: Meglio lui di tutta la scolaresca del kaiser...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> boh sono anonime non si firmano... :rotfl:


Che se me ne fanno uscire Moltimordi 'ndi sciuscu su loccali:ira:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui non sono d'accordo.....!Guarda che persa non capisce per davvero...mica fa finta....!Senti annarà ma per caso tu c'entri qualcosa con il caso ORLANDI?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco questa e' una cosa che odio... dillo a Persa se vuoi, non fare _arrivare_ le cose tramite terzi


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vedila come un titolo di merito... ambisci a diventare il Franti del forum :carneval: Meglio lui di tutta la scolaresca del kaiser...


ma sì hai ragione e stasera mi rivedo natural born killers, già che ci siamo, tanto per non dimenticarmi la parte nera che ho..:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Luglio 2010)

*Lettrice*

Già fatto...tranquilla!:up:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che se me ne fanno uscire Moltimordi 'ndi sciuscu su loccali:ira:


 Brava ammore :carneval: tu si che mi ami!!!


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E qui non sono d'accordo.....!Guarda che persa non capisce per davvero...mica fa finta....!Senti annarà ma per caso tu c'entri qualcosa con il caso ORLANDI?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


dai, oscuro.. ha ragione lettrice, stiamo facendo abbastanza casino anche senza aggiungere carichi da 90 gratuiti ...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì hai ragione e stasera mi rivedo natural born killers, già che ci siamo, tanto per non dimenticarmi la parte nera che ho..:mrgreen:


 la prima mezz'ora di quel film è geniale! Peccato che poi non mantiene il livello...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la prima mezz'ora di quel film è geniale! Peccato che poi non mantiene il livello...


Troppo difficile... solo mio marito ci riesce


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo difficile... solo mio marito ci riesce


parli di Quentin? :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> la prima mezz'ora di quel film è geniale! Peccato che poi non mantiene il livello...


lo riprende nel finale, dalla rivolta in carcere all'omicidio del giornalista. geniale.
tarantino era già un grande come sceneggiatore...
.. quanta verità colorata di sangue agli eccessi.. ma quanta verità in quel film...


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo riprende nel finale, dalla rivolta in carcere all'omicidio del giornalista. geniale.
> tarantino era già un grande come sceneggiatore...
> .. quanta verità colorata di sangue agli eccessi.. ma quanta verità in quel film...


Si quasi riesce a riprenderla nel finale, vero! Secondo me l'inizio è superiore, ma nel finale riscatta la parte centrale, davvero troppo "ferma"... personaggi e situazioni appesantiti. Stone è bravo, ma ha questo difetto imho. 
Tarantino ci si è fatto 400.000$ con quella sceneggiatura...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> parli di Quentin? :carneval:


Che cazzo di domande fai? Certo che si :lipstick:


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che cazzo di domande fai? Certo che si :lipstick:


 Tu con Quentin come marito, la finiresti a coltellate nel giro di una settimana :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu con Quentin come marito, la finiresti a coltellate nel giro di una settimana :carneval:


A true Romance:carneval:


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

...ancora non ho capito come si dà la segnalazione negativa...


----------



## Iago (8 Luglio 2010)

...stò a 12 positive e 1 negativa, commento: "il solito sbroccolatore"
(io con Brugola ci andavo molto d'accordo...sarà stato per quel "mia"? :mexican


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2010)

Oh ragazzi me ne sono accorta solo adesso di come si fa a vedere la propria reputazione... in questi giorni di afa indicibile ho tempi di reazione da urlo :mexican:
Comunque ringrazio chiunque mi abbia dato punteggio (fuori tempo max, lo so, ma ... prendete e portate a casa lo stesso), peccato per alcuni click  di punteggio che non sono recenti; non posso vedere più commenti, firme ecc..


----------



## Abigail (17 Luglio 2010)

La creatività degli italiani!
Siccome è obbligatorio dare una motivazione al punto in negativo me ne è arrivata una con digitato solo un punto:mexican::mexican:.
Poi si arrabbiano perchè vengono trattati da ragazzini, neanche scrivono il perchè:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (17 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La creatività degli italiani!
> Siccome è obbligatorio dare una motivazione al punto in negativo me ne è arrivata una con digitato solo un punto:mexican::mexican:.
> Poi si arrabbiano perchè vengono trattati da ragazzini, neanche scrivono il perchè:unhappy:


 
io uno grigio ma dice che sono troppo dolce, e due verdi :un bacio ed uno smile.
mi devo mettere a dare punti anche io...tremate 

che con questo caldo...vi fa bene:mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La creatività degli italiani!
> Siccome è obbligatorio dare una motivazione al punto in negativo me ne è arrivata una con digitato solo un punto:mexican::mexican:.
> Poi si arrabbiano perchè vengono trattati da ragazzini, neanche scrivono il perchè:unhappy:


 Magari ero io e avevi messo male la punteggiatura...e io ti ho fatto notare che mancava.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Magari ero io e avevi messo male la punteggiatura...e io ti ho fatto notare che mancava.....:mrgreen:


:mexican:
No, è che manco dietro ad un monitor sono coraggiosi.
Ridicolo. Pensa te se uno deve avere paura a scrivere la motivazione per una disapprovazione.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> La creatività degli italiani!
> Siccome è obbligatorio dare una motivazione al punto in negativo me ne è arrivata una con digitato solo un punto:mexican::mexican:.
> Poi si arrabbiano perchè vengono trattati da ragazzini, neanche scrivono il perchè:unhappy:


c'è la motivazione subliminale
ti disapprovo, punto

a me ne arrivò una con "ca va sans dire" :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è la motivazione subliminale
> ti disapprovo, punto
> 
> * a me ne arrivò una con "ca va sans dire*" :mexican:


:mrgreen::mrgreen: la prossima che ti mando scrivo: pour quoi pas??:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> c'è la motivazione subliminale
> ti disapprovo, punto
> 
> a me ne arrivò una con "ca va sans dire" :mexican:


beh però ...spiritosa, nel senso che era chiaro che avrebbe pigiato:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Ahahah ...*

A me arrivano di questa stazza:


*sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:


*"e qui ti sbagli carina" a un'utente sempre rispettosa non dovevi dirlo.* :mrgreen:




 :rotfl::rotfl: pensavo di essere IO quella ignorante ... cose dell'altro mondo 

... _mparat a scrivere_, ecchecazzz!








:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:  quoto.
Comunque, seriamente, segnalazioni così pesanti e volgari a me lasciano a bocca aperta.:incazzato:
Preferisco un vaffa ben chiaro che queste stronzate.

(e ora non mandatemi mille vaffa in un colpo solo:mrgreen


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

propongo ad Amin di lasciare posto per la segnalazione con pochi caratteri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


Ho ricevuto di peggio.
Ma perché *un'utente* non ti piace? Consideri utente sempre maschile? Io lo considero neutro come insegnante e uso l'articolo per definirne il genere.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:beh...pero' c'è da ride.


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


che squallore....

ci tenevo a dire che se ricevete approvazioni senza la firma sono io che mi dimentico di firmare


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto di peggio.
> Ma perché *un'utente* non ti piace? Consideri utente sempre maschile? Io lo considero neutro come insegnante e uso l'articolo per definirne il genere.


:mrgreen:
anche io per sbaglio ho messo un apostrofo ieri, e quando l'ho corretto era troppo tardi. mi avevano quotato.
na figura è merd'.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> che squallore....
> 
> ci tenevo a dire che se ricevete approvazioni senza la firma sono io che mi dimentico di firmare



io mando disapprovazioni a tuo nome

me lo ha suggerito abdiga o come ghezzo si chiama


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> na figura è merd'.


Io ormai mi ci sono abituata...:unhappy:
Un giorno aprirò una discussione sui miei strafalcioni...vedrai che risate. :carneval:

PS Marì, messaggi del genere non posso essere che presi a ridere, non valgono nulla. :up:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

è chiaro che si qualifica da solo chi scrive una cosa del genere, marì


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto di peggio.
> Ma perché un'utente non ti piace? Consideri utente sempre maschile? Io lo considero neutro come insegnante e uso l'articolo per definirne il genere.



Per te e' corretto? ... o si dovrebbe scrivere *"un utente"*? 

.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

io tra negatife e pozitive ho 36 .
e voio?


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io mando disapprovazioni a tuo nome
> 
> me lo ha suggerito abdiga o come ghezzo si chiama


Non hai capito un ghez come al solito:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io mando disapprovazioni a tuo nome
> 
> me lo ha suggerito abdiga o come ghezzo si chiama


 E' vero... si può fare anche questo, non ci avevo pensato. Una bella arma per attizzare faide... :unhappy:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ormai mi ci sono abituata...:unhappy:
> Un giorno aprirò una discussione sui miei strafalcioni...vedrai che risate. :carneval:
> 
> PS Marì, messaggi del genere non posso essere che presi a ridere, non valgono nulla. :up:


eli, ma checcefrega. quando si scrive di getto senza rileggere puo' accadere di tutto.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per te e' corretto? ... o si dovrebbe scrivere *"un utente"*?
> 
> .


se è femminile ci vuole l'apostrofo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per te e' corretto? ... o si dovrebbe scrivere *"un utente"*?
> 
> .


 Te l'ho detto come lo considero.
Immagina di aggiungerci un aggettivo e di applicarlo a utente maschioi o femmina, così come per insegnante o cantante... non si dice una brava cantante e un bravo cantante?


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero... si può fare anche questo, non ci avevo pensato. Una bella arma per attizzare faide... :unhappy:


No.

etimologicamente vuole : da cricche a crocchè, a crocchette.

ho fame.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eli, ma checcefrega. quando si scrive di getto senza rileggere puo' accadere di tutto.


 Ah figurati..io ci rido pure sopra. :mrgreen:


Comunque quei messaggi a Marì sono davvero scortesi, insomma anche questi esulano dalla moderazione, scopo della reputazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> eli, ma checcefrega. quando si scrive di getto senza rileggere puo' accadere di tutto.


 Ma certo!! A volte poi proprio la tastiera non prende una lettera.


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> etimologicamente vuole : da cricche a crocchè, a crocchette.
> 
> ho fame.


 Ohhh ohhh..specifichiamo...il crocchè è mio! :condom:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


 
Ti posto le mie..così ti consoli....:mexican:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

mi candido come ambasciatore di disapprovazioni


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se è femminile ci vuole l'apostrofo


segnalata perchè sai di grammatica


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah figurati..io ci rido pure sopra. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Comunque quei messaggi a Marì sono davvero scortesi, insomma anche questi esulano dalla moderazione, scopo della reputazione.


Scusa perchè quello che ha postato Fedifrago di là ??
Come al solito ci si piaglia troppo sul serio


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> segnalata perchè sai di grammatica


segnala sta pippa:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Scusate, ma è una puttanata questo sistema. 

Oro invio tutte segnalazioni negative a Persa e mi firmo Abigail....ma dài...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io tra negatife e pozitive ho 36 .
> e voio?


a me della reputazione non importa nulla ,sapete?




maledetta 36 sono tantissimi:racchia:
ne ho 4 meno di te grrr:ira:


conoscete un killer a prezzi modici?


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusate, ma è una puttanata questo sistema.
> 
> Oro invio tutte segnalazioni negative a Persa e mi firmo Abigail....ma dài...


infatti.
Ci vogliono almeno le impronte digitali:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

A dire il vero pero', ne ho ricevuti anche di veramente carini eh  :cooldue: :salta:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me della reputazione non importa nulla ,sapete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scusate, ma è una puttanata questo sistema.
> 
> Oro invio tutte segnalazioni negative a Persa e mi firmo Abigail....ma dài...


 :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Scusa perchè quello che ha postato Fedifrago di là ??
> Come al solito ci si piaglia troppo sul serio


ma
io non mi piaglio affatto


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

mi candido come moderatore :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Spaccio segnalazioni usate ma in perfetto stato a prezzi modici.
pagamento in contanti:carneval:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A dire il vero pero', ne ho ricevuti anche di veramente carini eh  :cooldue: :salta:


Erano i miei:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Erano i miei:carneval:


Io mi sono innamorata di una segnalazione che ho ricevuto:
ti approvo sempre e comunque:rotfl:
e neanche un pomplemo eh??:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Erano i miei:carneval:


Che carina che sei


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> segnala sta pippa:mrgreen:


vado.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Volevo disapprovare Micia per levarle qualche punticino ma non posso:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
la racchia ne ha troppi:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Volevo disapprovare Micia per levarle qualche punticino ma non posso:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> la racchia ne ha troppi:rotfl:


E tu non hai più cartucce.:mrgreen:

Io voglio segnalare tutti....


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me arrivano di questa stazza:
> 
> 
> *sei solo una vecchia parassita e gelosa perchè ti calcolano solo gli psicopatici, una volta che quelli normali anno capito che genere di essere di merda sei* :mrgreen:
> ...


 
  

non credo di poter ancora spiegare l'imbecillità dando la colpa al caldo:unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io mando disapprovazioni a tuo nome
> 
> me lo ha suggerito abdiga o come ghezzo si chiama


 
:carneval: :carneval: :carneval:

sssiema!


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Comunque vada ... io preferisco questa moderazione all'altra.


​


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A dire il vero pero', ne ho ricevuti anche di veramente carini eh  :cooldue: :salta:


ohhh là...e quindi evviva.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *E tu non hai più cartucce*.:mrgreen:
> 
> Io voglio segnalare tutti....


E' vero cazzolina!!  ma come ci si ricarica??al sole??:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> io tra negatife e pozitive ho 36 .
> e voio?


se vogliamo stare viscine viscine sarò costretta a disapprovarti un po' :carneval:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E' vero cazzolina!! ma come ci si ricarica??al sole??:carneval:


ora per un mese stai a terra come l'odioso coniglietto della duracell


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me della reputazione non importa nulla ,sapete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si. 
il mio coinquilino


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ora per un mese stai a terra come l'odioso coniglietto della duracell


aiudademi


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Volevo disapprovare Micia per levarle qualche punticino ma non posso:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> la racchia ne ha troppi:rotfl:


ai


evvai.:rotfl:..grande adminne.

comunque sto limite di 20 è tropppo...non si puo' giocare piu


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

amoremio mi ha approvata dicendomi di renderle il favore.
t'attacchi :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Toglieteci il bavaglio: più segnalazioni per tutti:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> amoremio mi ha approvata dicendomi di renderle il favore.
> t'attacchi :carneval::carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> amoremio mi ha approvata dicendomi di renderle il favore.
> t'attacchi :carneval::carneval:


nottambulotti è molto stronza, con rispetto parlando


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2010)

*per me...*



Iris ha detto:


> Toglieteci il bavaglio: più segnalazioni per tutti:carneval:


anche cerveza ghiacciata aggratis please!!


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> anche cerveza ghiacciata aggratis please!!


:carneval::carneval:
e una scodellina di noccioline


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se vogliamo stare viscine viscine sarò costretta a disapprovarti un po' :carneval:


O cari...
lasciate che le disapprovazioni venGHIno a me:santarellina:


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> O cari...
> lasciate che le disapprovazioni venGHIno a me:santarellina:


non mi hai mai segnalata. Se te lo  chiedo dici che non ne hai mai voglia  che hai mal di testa. 
Basta, torno da mia madre.
Per la mia roba mando un facchino!


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> amoremio mi ha approvata dicendomi di renderle il favore.
> t'attacchi :carneval::carneval:


che strunsa:carneval:


----------



## Iris (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nottambulotti è molto stronza, con rispetto parlando


Vero..promette segnalazioni, ma è stitica.:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> amoremio mi ha approvata dicendomi di renderle il favore.
> t'attacchi :carneval::carneval:


serpe, il post era tuo :carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non mi hai mai segnalata. Se te lo  chiedo dici che non ne hai mai voglia  che hai mal di testa.
> Basta, torno da mia madre.
> Per la mia roba mando un facchino!


e la portaaaaaa..non siamo al colosseo


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> serpe, il post era tuo :carneval:


ci conosciamo? :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> nottambulotti è molto stronza, con rispetto parlando


 
la quoto madame :mexican:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la quoto madame :mexican:



direi che a sto punto Noctambulotti ( solo tre min. per scriverlo sto nik ) la si potrebbe bannare.

chi intercede per me presso l'adminno?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> ci conosciamo? :mexican:


lo dicevo

prima che il conte canti (contando in un canto di cantù) mi rinnegherai 3 volte

e mi sa che questa è la seconda


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> direi che a sto punto Noctambulotti ( solo tre min. per scriverlo sto nik ) la si potrebbe bannare.
> 
> chi intercede per me presso l'adminno?


no aspetta 

sai cosa dice il vangelo secondo moi di cosa succede dopo che mi avrà rinnegato 3 volte?


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo dicevo
> 
> prima che il conte canti (contando in un canto di cantù) mi rinnegherai 3 volte
> 
> e mi sa che questa è la seconda


vuoi 3 disapprovazioni?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no aspetta
> 
> sai cosa dice il vangelo secondo moi di cosa succede dopo che mi avrà rinnegato 3 volte?


 Che partono le pedate nel chiul? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Scusa perchè quello che ha postato Fedifrago di là ??
> Come al solito ci si piaglia troppo sul serio


Ho letto qualcosa quando lo ha aperto (troppo lungo per leggerlo tutto)...
Però hai ragione, a volte ci si prende troppo sul serio...e a volte troppo poco, come me...:carneval:


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la quoto madame :mexican:





Amoremio ha detto:


> no aspetta
> 
> sai cosa dice il vangelo secondo moi di cosa succede dopo che mi avrà rinnegato 3 volte?


oddio...

ora  è partito il trip dell evangelista.:mrgreen:

spara:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

segnalo l'ostilità di alcuni utenti


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

noctambulotti ha detto:


> segnalo l'ostilità di alcuni utenti


:triste::triste::triste::angelo:


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2010)

volevo approvarti ma dice che devo dare un pò di reputazione in giro .... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

*Mi quoto da sola*



Mari' ha detto:


> *Comunque vada ... io preferisco questa moderazione all'altra.
> 
> *
> ​


.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> .


pareri


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pareri


... quello che c'e' scritto nel quote :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... quello che c'e' scritto nel quote :mrgreen:


  

significa che non dovevo risponderti?  :carneval:



scusa, ma me l'hai servita proprio su un piatto d'argento


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> significa che non dovevo risponderti?  :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> scusa, ma me l'hai servita proprio su un piatto d'argento


Hai ragione, "non dovevo" risponderti ... se leggi bene, "mi sto attrezzando"


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai ragione, "non dovevo" risponderti ... se leggi bene, "mi sto attrezzando"


 
...:bleble:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> propongo ad Amin di lasciare posto per la segnalazione con pochi caratteri.


Non so quanto spazio c'è ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per te e' corretto? ... o si dovrebbe scrivere *"un utente"*?
> 
> .


un'utonta :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> un'utonta :rotfl:


Cos'e'  ?


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Giovanni ... che stai a fare  il sito va a zig zag :rotfl: che stai combinando :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (24 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> anche io per sbaglio ho messo un apostrofo ieri, e quando l'ho corretto era troppo tardi. mi avevano quotato.
> na figura è merd'.



Succede ai migliori :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Amarax (24 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cos'e'  ?


penso:
_una utente (_ non l'ho messo volutamente l'apostrofo ad indicare il genere femminile :carneval: )...
tonta 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

